# Getting 0ne soon, Great cooking system in door's or out.



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

The cooking system is fantastic, my friend bought one, just a little heat and ya got some good vittle's. Check it out. CanCooker


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

It's kinda neat, but I can do the same thing with a dutch oven!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I do the dutch oven thang to and love to use mine. Not the same cooking method's gona get one anyway. Much lighter and sometimes that help's on a trip. Matter a fact i have 4 dutch oven's and will still use them. I'll never give up my iron.


----------

